# Medusa, a new DS (and GB/GBA) emulator is in the works



## lisreal2401 (Apr 9, 2017)

I mean - I appreciate this for preservation but playing DS games on anything but a real DS or 3DS always felt odd. Even games without touch - it's just not for me. Though, I don't usually like emulating handhelds on anything but handhelds so... maybe it's just me. Probably.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 9, 2017)

lisreal2401 said:


> I mean - I appreciate this for preservation but playing DS games on anything but a real DS or 3DS always felt odd. Even games without touch - it's just not for me. Though, I don't usually like emulating handhelds on anything but handhelds so... maybe it's just me. Probably.


I believe there will be a 3DS build, so..


----------



## Xanthe (Apr 9, 2017)

So, what is the purpose of his emulator? We already have Desmume and No$GBA. Is there something that this emulator offers that others do not?


----------



## random_human_being_ (Apr 9, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I believe there will be a 3DS build, so..



endrift has already confirmed it won't include the DS part, since it would hardly reach two-digit FPS.


----------



## lisreal2401 (Apr 9, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I believe there will be a 3DS build, so..


That's fine and all - but that's another thing that confuses me a little. 3DS is already 100% compatible with DS stuff. I get that some may not want a flashcart or want to buy the games but why bother when the alternatives are that much better? GBA I understand, since customization is limited on native 3DS hardware but for my purposes it's not really something I'm excited for, however I do hope it turns out good for everyone else.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 9, 2017)

random_human_being_ said:


> endrift has already confirmed it won't include the DS part, since it would hardly reach two-digit FPS.


Well he can always change his mind. Afaik there is already a DS emulator for 3DS somewhere.


----------



## xtheman (Apr 9, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Afaik there is already a DS emulator for 3DS somewhere.


That runs like shit, even on new3ds and with a boost from cfw.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Apr 9, 2017)

Whether zeromus deserves all the hate he's gotten over DeSmuME it's nice to finally see a 2nd wave of DS emulation come to fruition. Hopefully both this and melonDS end up panning out.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 9, 2017)

xtheman said:


> That runs like shit, even on new3ds and with a boost from cfw.


But, there is still the Vita, right? Right?!


----------



## nero99 (Apr 9, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well he can always change his mind. Afaik there is already a DS emulator for 3DS somewhere.


You mean the twl loader/nds_bootstrap loader thing?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 9, 2017)

nero99 said:


> You mean the twl loader/nds_bootstrap loader thing?


That's not an emulator.


----------



## xtheman (Apr 9, 2017)

nero99 said:


> You mean the twl loader/nds_bootstrap loader thing?


He means this
https://gbatemp.net/threads/wip-3desmume-ds-emulator-for-3ds.430223/


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Apr 9, 2017)

Meh, already have melonDS in the works...


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 9, 2017)

What sets this apart from something like Desmume? Other than having GBA and GB compatibility?


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Apr 9, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> What sets this apart from something like Desmume? Other than having GBA and GB compatibility?


Desmume absolutely despises pokemon due to the author getting tired of people asking if pokemon was playable. And the fact that emulation on android is lightyears ahead thanks to Drastic.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 9, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Desmume absolutely despises pokemon due to the author getting tired of people asking if pokemon was playable. And the fact that emulation on android is lightyears ahead thanks to Drastic.


I actually didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 10, 2017)

This is one of those "I have no idea why you're even bothering" projects.
DS is a really weird thing to emulate, but I actually used Desmume for 999 and it worked great.

Why make something that someone else has already done that works great?


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 10, 2017)

He broke the sanctity of April Fools.  Let's Boycott HIM! </sarcasm>

Seriously though, I don't get the point of this either.  And I agree with @lisreal2401 about playing DS games on a DS


----------



## Xandrid (Apr 10, 2017)

I hope this will be on vita, and works well on it


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2017)

Why are people butthurt or upset? If he wants to make an emulator, let him. No one's forced to used it lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2017)

The Legendary Starfy looks beautiful on it, more so over DeSmuME. Sprites always seem to reproduce great on mGba so I expected as much.


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 10, 2017)

Hopefully it'll cost less cpu, gpu and have better compatibility


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2017)

This guy seems to actually know his shit and isn't letting emotions/morals get in the way of his emulator's functions.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2017)

Elrinth said:


> Hopefully it'll cost less cpu, gpu and have better compatibility


Seeing how well mGBA performs, I expect no less. Newer better emulators are always welcome, despite the mentality of "lolno someone else made one before, what a waste of time recreating the wheel."


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2017)

i'm both on the "this looks interesting" and "desmume is good enough" teams. let's just hope this ends up having an internal upscaler and higher accuracy and compatability for less of a performance cost

and have texture filtering in combination of the internal upscaler...


----------



## MagnesG (Apr 10, 2017)

Is there already upscaling or hd options for ds games on pc? Some games look quite good on x2 upscaling from what I see on that ds emulator on android. Or maybe more streamlined controller support to assist basic input on the touchpad part? 

More enjoyable experience?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Seeing how well mGBA performs, I expect no less. Newer better emulators are always welcome, despite the mentality of "lolno someone else made one before, what a waste of time recreating the wheel."


Nah, we gotta get this baby airborne! Forget the wheel!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2017)

LiveLatios said:


> i'm both on the "this looks interesting" and "desmume is good enough" teams. let's just hope this ends up having an internal upscaler and higher accuracy and compatability for less of a performance cost
> 
> and have texture filtering in combination of the internal upscaler...



DeSmuME hasn't seen an update in a long time, having more options is never a bad thing either.


----------



## Raithwall (Apr 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> DeSmuME hasn't seen an update in a long time, having more options is never a bad thing either.


Long time?http://www.emucr.com/2017/04/desmume-git-20170408.html?m=1


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2017)

Raithwall said:


> Long time?http://www.emucr.com/2017/04/desmume-git-20170408.html?m=1



I meant official builds, not nightly builds, but whatever. More options = better. Also EmuCR builds are usually not great.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> DeSmuME hasn't seen an update in a long time, having more options is never a bad thing either.


the build i've been using is older than the latest official build. X432R

but yeah, generally more options are better. like the many GBA emulators available yet i stick to the tried and true VBA


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 10, 2017)

I tried out the alpha 1 build out of curiosity and it's pretty impressive. 3D games run a little slow on my computer, though I'll guess that's due to a lack of a dynarec, or perhaps there's still room for optimisation. It's mainly meant for commercial stuff right now, since hardly any homebrew I tested booted, but just about every backup I tried at least booted (notable exception is Radiant Historia, this one just hung on a black screen for some reason, while other really tricky games like Warioware DIY booted and ran fine, though without saving since it uses a special NAND memory). Some of the DS sound channels are either missing or not entirely emulated right as well (see the Phoenix Wright series, and Warioware DIY, 8-bit sounds are too low in pitch or are missing).

Games I tried (DS only, of course, all US region unless otherwise specified), rather unscientific notes follow:
-Final Fantasy IV (Slows down in general, some sound effects are missing or distorted due to slowdown, and battle scene transitions are a little buggy (missing transparency maybe? It showed the entire framebuffer spinning oddly))
-Warioware DIY (needs anti-piracy patch to boot, missing sound channels, playable, but can't save normally due to lack of support for that 32MB NAND flash)
-Pokémon White (Slow in 3D areas (33-45 FPS or so), battles have minor slowdown (55 FPS range); only played for a few minutes, but it seems to be working fine otherwise).
-999 Nine hours, nine persons, nine doors (sometimes rainbow garbage shows up when CGs/FMVs play but otherwise it seems perfect).
-Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney (seems fine, but some sound channels are off-pitch or missing)
-Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations (started case 1 and the music was off-pitch, and some sound channels were missing, speed was fine).
-Radiant Historia (black screen, no signs of life after 2+ minutes)
-Last Window: The Secret of Cape West (EUR region, extremely slow during FMVs, like 3 FPS, no support for screen rotation makes it rather tough to play comfortably since it's a horizontal game)
-Pokémon HeartGold (white screen, no signs of life)
-Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective (crashed, Jumped to invalid address: 033FE504)
-Gyakuten Kenji 2 (JPN region, aka Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attorney Investigations 2, crashes, Jumped to invalid address E12FFF1C, crashed regardless of original clean dump or with English translation, same address)
-Final Fantasy III (hangs after the first few frames of the intro FMV, so the game can't be started without button mashing past it, seems to run fine otherwise, though I assume other FMVs will also hang, minor graphical bugs in battles like enemies vanishing instantly instead of fading gradually)
-Mario Kart DS (hangs on white screen, no signs of life)
-The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (hangs on Nintendo/ESRB rating screen)
-The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (slows down in general, ~30-50 FPS in 3D areas, ~55 FPS in menus
-Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (hangs on white screen, no signs of life)
-Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies (needs a clean dump, the one with the cracktro from xenom/xenophobia will hang on a white screen after exiting the cracktro, slow in 3D areas, seems fine otherwise so far though)

DS homebrew tried (I'd guess compatibility here will be low for a while, I don't think there's DLDI and such yet):
-GameYob (red guru meditation error screen)
-Bad Apple by Gericom (black screen)
-Musicly Ocarina (booted, but wasn't able to test the actual microphone stuff, unsure if microphones are supported yet, it doesn't look like it)

All games were tested on Windows 7 x64, with an Intel i7 5930k @ 3.8GHz.

Now onto my thoughts on some of the comments asking "why another DS emulator": Why do anything in life then? Thousands of marathons have been run and won, so why should one bother training oneself to try and complete one too? Hundreds, maybe thousands of NES emulators exist, lots of them abandoned; they can be written simply for self-education, or simply for the challenge. My point is that it doesn't matter why, it's not like it's harming anyone, and if the community ends up with an emulator that exceeds the best of breed emulators, then that's even better. If people didn't continue innovating, then we'd still be stuck with terrible emulators like NESticle and ZSNES (which were fine for their time, because that was the best knowledge they had, but time passed and new challengers arrived like SNES9x, BSNES, puNES, virtuaNES, Nestopia, and Nintendulator, to name a few).


----------



## TarkinMX (Apr 10, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> I tried out the alpha 1 build out of curiosity and it's pretty impressive. 3D games run a little slow on my computer, though I'll guess that's due to a lack of a dynarec, or perhaps there's still room for optimisation. It's mainly meant for commercial stuff right now, since hardly any homebrew I tested booted, but just about every backup I tried at least booted (notable exception is Radiant Historia, this one just hung on a black screen for some reason, while other really tricky games like Warioware DIY booted and ran fine, though without saving since it uses a special NAND memory). Some of the DS sound channels are either missing or not entirely emulated right as well (see the Phoenix Wright series, and Warioware DIY, 8-bit sounds are too low in pitch or are missing).
> 
> Games I tried (DS only, of course, all US region unless otherwise specified), rather unscientific notes follow:
> -Final Fantasy IV (Slows down in general, some sound effects are missing or distorted due to slowdown, and battle scene transitions are a little buggy (missing transparency maybe? It showed the entire framebuffer spinning oddly))
> ...



What's your GPU and ram?


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 10, 2017)

TarkinMX said:


> What's your GPU and ram?



Geforce GTX 970 4GB, 16GB RAM. I'm fairly sure this is using software rendering right now (and only using OpenGL to put it on the screen), so I didn't think it was relevant currently, but I haven't checked the source code to know for sure.


----------



## zacchi4k (Apr 10, 2017)

Finally.
D̶e̶S̶m̶u̶M̶e̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶b̶a̶s̶i̶c̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶a̶b̶a̶n̶d̶o̶n̶e̶d̶ (never mind, it was updated just a month ago) and No$GBA has terrible audio problems. Maybe this is the good time we get a decent emulator


----------



## NagahBlakks (Apr 10, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> So, what is the purpose of his emulator? We already have Desmume and No$GBA. Is there something that this emulator offers that others do not?



those aint always good depends on the games u wanna play with all the bugs and shit wrong with them  only popular games work on Em soo if this is better than those 2 put together... can give it a chance and see wat the future holds


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 10, 2017)

I feel really silly to ask this but can this also play GBC? It mentions GB and GBA but neglects the system in between. Didn't want to assume it can just because it has GameBoy in the name.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I feel really silly to ask this but can this also play GBC? It mentions GB and GBA but neglects the system in between. Didn't want to assume it can just because it has GameBoy in the name.


Yeah plays gbc, can even add a gbc bios seperate to gb


----------



## Wolfvak (Apr 10, 2017)

daxtsu said:


> Now onto my thoughts on some of the comments asking "why another DS emulator": Why do anything in life then? Thousands of marathons have been run and won, so why should one bother training oneself to try and complete one too? Hundreds, maybe thousands of NES emulators exist, lots of them abandoned; they can be written simply for self-education, or simply for the challenge. My point is that it doesn't matter why, it's not like it's harming anyone, and if the community ends up with an emulator that exceeds the best of breed emulators, then that's even better. If people didn't continue innovating, then we'd still be stuck with terrible emulators like NESticle and ZSNES (which were fine for their time, because that was the best knowledge they had, but time passed and new challengers arrived like SNES9x, BSNES, puNES, virtuaNES, Nestopia, and Nintendulator, to name a few).



Personally, I believe another emulator was needed. There's only 4 "main" emulators, of which only 1 is actually good (nocash GBA) but it's closed source, Win32 only, and knowing nocash probably written >80% in i386 assembly. Seeing how the world is moving to open source operating systems (Linux, *BSD, etc) and "non-classic" architectures (AMD64, AArch64), it makes sense to write a portable alternative - a SANE one, unlike DeSmuME which is a massive clusterfuck of contributions and iDeaS which is both abandoned and closed source.


To OP and most of the users here: endrift (the author) is a "she".


----------



## zacchi4k (Apr 10, 2017)

Wolfvak said:


> ...unlike DeSmuME which is a massive clusterfuck of contributions and iDeaS which is both abandoned and closed source.


DeSmuMe's is slow, which is surprising considering the hardware the Nintendo DS uses, and you can't even change rendering resolution, which is something I think all 3D emulators should allow (yes, I know there's a build for this, but it's unofficial and very buggy)


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 10, 2017)

Wolfvak said:


> Personally, I believe another emulator was needed. There's only 4 "main" emulators, of which only 1 is actually good (nocash GBA) but it's closed source, Win32 only, and knowing nocash probably written >80% in i386 assembly. Seeing how the world is moving to open source operating systems (Linux, *BSD, etc) and "non-classic" architectures (AMD64, AArch64), it makes sense to write a portable alternative - a SANE one, unlike DeSmuME which is a massive clusterfuck of contributions and iDeaS which is both abandoned and closed source.
> 
> 
> To OP and most of the users here: endrift (the author) is a "she".



Preaching to the choir. 

I'm all for people wanting to try new things when it won't hurt anything. They have their own reasons, and that's all that matters, whether it's for education, trying new emulation techniques, aiming to be the BSNES of GB(C)/GBA/DS(i) or whatever.



Zacchi4k said:


> DeSmuMe's is slow, which is surprising considering the hardware the Nintendo DS uses, and you can't even change rendering resolution, which is something I think all 3D emulators should allow (yes, I know there's a build for this, but it's unofficial and very buggy)



The higher resolution stuff was actually integrated upstream a few months ago, and it's more stable now, to my knowledge.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 10, 2017)

this is really cool, i won't have to rely on my Flashcard for nds games if this emulator turns out to be running smooth.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't get the point, it's not something like Dolphin which does something that never was done before, blends GC and Wii together into one, but there already exist 1000000s of GBA and DS emulators.


----------



## Wolfvak (Apr 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I don't get the point, it's not something like Dolphin which does something that never was done before, blends GC and Wii together into one, but there already exist 1000000s of GBA and DS emulators.


Other than nocash GBA none of them do things "the right way". They rely on code hacks and assume things that shouldn't be assumed.

I remember reading once (maybe it was here, can't remember) that there was a sort of "emulator revolution" around the time Dolphin came out. Emulators are somewhat simple: they're meant to emulate a main CPU and peripherals (generic ones like RAM/ROM and specific ones like mappers, timers, sprite generators, etc). As such, their code was laid out without much thought - a CPU core over here, some timer code that came somewhere else, you get the idea. This is how most emulators were created "pre-Dolphin", like DeSmuME. "post-Dolphin" (which includes Dolphin itself) emulators have well structured code, written specifically for that emulator, but as generic as possible.

Also, these old emulators are basically one hack on top of another - they're like a house of matches.


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 10, 2017)

Wolfvak said:


> Other than nocash GBA none of them do things "the right way". They rely on code hacks and assume things that shouldn't be assumed.


one thing I think is worth mentioning is some (maybe only DeSmuME) emulators have very different feature sets depending on the platform. DeSmuME does this. from my experience the macOS port seems to have the most features in it compared to Windows or Linux. things like creating multiple windows with different filters or sizes, for example. I haven't tried the Windows version in a long time though

http://wiki.desmume.org/index.php?title=Faq


> *Why doesn't a menu option or tool exist in my Mac build? *
> As of this release, all of the DeSmuME features that exist in the Windows port also exist in the Mac port, except for the following:
> 
> The HUD
> ...





> *Why doesn't a menu option or tool exist in my Linux build? *
> Because making portable tools and platform harnesses are not our cup of tea and so a developer puts a feature into whichever ports he cares about. This policy is never going to change, although some features might migrate to other platforms over time. Better check the manual.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2017)

My, my, people like criticizing this because other  emulators already exist, yadda yadda, let it be, people, who are you to judge?


----------



## Shruikan (Apr 10, 2017)

I've been missing a GBA emulator for 3DS, does it have any that works well (just like the Snes Old3DS)?


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 10, 2017)

Shruikan said:


> I've been missing a GBA emulator for 3DS, does it have any that works well (just like the Snes Old3DS)?


VC injection or mGBA


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 10, 2017)

what about GBC?


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what about GBC?


mgba already does that


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 10, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> mgba already does that


just kidding man


----------



## Kikirini (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, cool! I'll definitely check out the 3ds port when it's available, even if only for the GBA part. 
Seriously... Retroarch freezes all the time and if someone can make a better, more stable gba emulator, I am totally down for it.


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (Apr 10, 2017)

Been trying this out just for curiosity and I'm pretty astounded with it even though it's an alpha. I look forward to this new idea


Edit: someone really likes Rhythm Heaven...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Just test some DS games, GBA game for this emulator and they works great on macOS. I have desmume and no$gb for more than 10 years ago. The more emulators the better.


----------



## chaoskagami (Apr 10, 2017)

Wolfvak said:


> Personally, I believe another emulator was needed. There's only 4 "main" emulators, of which only 1 is actually good (nocash GBA) but it's closed source, Win32 only, and knowing nocash probably written >80% in i386 assembly. Seeing how the world is moving to open source operating systems (Linux, *BSD, etc) and "non-classic" architectures (AMD64, AArch64), it makes sense to write a portable alternative - a SANE one, unlike DeSmuME which is a massive clusterfuck of contributions and iDeaS which is both abandoned and closed source.



IIRC, half of the "important" DeSmuMe code is isolated in platform specific and toolkit specific directories. So the "posix" DeSmuMe isn't even remotely similar to the "windows" desmume, and that for some inexplicable reason there's a gtk-glade frontend AND gtk frontend. This not even getting into that frontend and backend code is blatantly and incorrectly separated, so that audio output (which is backend) is part of the platform frontend. Code organization and modularization is utter garbage in DeSmuMe.

mGBA on the other hand is extremely clean. Reading its code doesn't give me cancer.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> This is one of those "I have no idea why you're even bothering" projects.
> DS is a really weird thing to emulate, but I actually used Desmume for 999 and it worked great.
> 
> Why make something that someone else has already done that works great?


Just becuz they wanna. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 10, 2017)

I had looked at this the other day.

For me the best emulation for the DS will be something with a touch screen and microphone. I use my Tablet and it works fantastic with DraStic, but that emulator costs money (and yes you should buy it!) I think this one is free? So there is that at least lol

I use this emulator for GBA though, and for that it is fantastic, for that it's 10 out 10.


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 10, 2017)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I had looked at this the other day.
> 
> For me the best emulation for the DS will be something with a touch screen and microphone. I use my Tablet and it works fantastic with DraStic, but that emulator costs money (and yes you should buy it!) I think this one is free? So there is that at least lol
> 
> I use this emulator for GBA though, and for that it is fantastic, for that it's 10 out 10.


drastic is also android-only, while mgba and many other emulators are for PC and several different platforms.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Apr 11, 2017)

mGBA didn't work very well speed-wise for me.
Hoping this new emulator performs better (and if this emulator could emulate local WiFi it would be awesome)


----------



## plushifoxed (Apr 11, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> This is one of those "I have no idea why you're even bothering" projects.
> DS is a really weird thing to emulate, but I actually used Desmume for 999 and it worked great.
> 
> Why make something that someone else has already done that works great?


Why do humans climb mountains? Because they're there.

Or, less dramatically, it's because endrift felt like doing it, and to further the pursuit of accurate/optimized emulation of these platforms. Sure, for GB/GBC you have stuff like bgb and Gambatte that are highly accurate, but as for the GBA, there were slim pickings up until she decided to start working on mGBA, and the DS scene is pretty similar, with basically only DeSmuME and no$ (and DraStic on Android). And no$, while optimized, is extremely unportable. So, imo, let's just appreciate the efforts endrift is putting forth to further the craft of emulation for these two platforms.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 11, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Just becuz they wanna. There's nothing wrong with that.



Well I wasn't planning on having him arrested.

It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort doing something that has been done, and done well.


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 11, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort doing something that has been done, and done well.


http://www.nfl.com/
http://www.fifa.com/
http://www.broadway.com/
https://www.office.com/

You were saying?


----------



## nl255 (Apr 11, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> drastic is also android-only, while mgba and many other emulators are for PC and several different platforms.



There is always Andyroid (and I believe Drastic now has an x86 version so no massive performance hit due to ARM emulation)


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 11, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> http://www.nfl.com/
> http://www.fifa.com/
> http://www.broadway.com/
> https://www.office.com/
> ...



I was saying 


Hells Malice said:


> It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort doing something that has been done, and done well.



No idea why you linked me to some random sites m8.


----------



## greenDarkness555 (Apr 11, 2017)

Will Medusa be compatible with DS Flashcarts?


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 11, 2017)

I mean I have vita & a nvidia shield portable ... Ds is perfect on Android as we all know .. But there are a few 3DSgames I would like to try out .. Just to see if they work well again I have a 3ds xl but I always thought it was crap & I didn't like the 3D it just made my eyes hurt so it just sits I'm my console collection shelf


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 11, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> I was saying
> 
> 
> No idea why you linked me to some random sites m8.


It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort playing football that has been played, and played well.
It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort playing soccer that has been played, and played well.
It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort playing plays that have been played, and played well.
It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort creating Office apps that have been created, and created well.

You were saying? (again)


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 11, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort playing football that has been played, and played well.
> It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort playing soccer that has been played, and played well.
> It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort playing plays that have been played, and played well.
> It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort creating Office apps that have been created, and created well.
> ...



Ugh you're a waste of my existence.

NFL makes billions of dollars. Players make millions
FIFA makes billions of dollars. Players make millions.
Broadway makes a good sum i'm sure. Actors do in turn, of course.
Office sells thousands of copies for an insane price to businesses and companies that don't know better or don't care. Likely making microsoft millions if not more.

Am I done here? or are you going to waste my time again.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 11, 2017)

ultimatetemper said:


> mGBA didn't work very well speed-wise for me.
> Hoping this new emulator performs better (and if this emulator could emulate local WiFi it would be awesome)



What do you mean ? mGBA works great for my macOS. Explain?


----------



## Mikemk (Apr 11, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Ugh you're a waste of my existence.
> 
> NFL makes billions of dollars. Players make millions
> FIFA makes billions of dollars. Players make millions.
> ...


Not all wealth is monetary...


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Well I wasn't planning on having him arrested.
> 
> It just seems entirely pointless to expend so much effort doing something that has been done, and done well.


Well remember it's also an All-In-One, but I guess no$GBA is that too. But you never know, it might be the next biggest thing.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 11, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> Not all wealth is monetary...



Not all examples are so shit.
You just happened to give me all monetary examples of why something is done. For money, in all of those cases except Broadway. Though money is certainly one goal.

Anyway, the project is either being done for experience, in which case there more fruitful options but at the same time, it's his choice how he chooses to improve.
or for...well, any other reason which would make it a pointless project.
I don't actually care this much i'm just replying to you wasting my time.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> I don't actually care this much i'm just replying to you wasting my time.


Haaaahaha


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 11, 2017)

nl255 said:


> There is always Andyroid (and I believe Drastic now has an x86 version so no massive performance hit due to ARM emulation)


i guess if you _really_ want to use drastic there's this. but it seems a bit much to "emulate" android (term used loosely here) to run a DS emulator, when getting a native one is better.


----------



## John256145 (Apr 11, 2017)

Definitely gonna check this out.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Apr 11, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> What do you mean ? mGBA works great for my macOS. Explain?



It's slower than VBA for me, it gets slowdowns whenever I boot a game.


----------



## Vieela (Apr 11, 2017)

Hope this has bigger compatibility with games,as well as optimization to low-end computers.


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 11, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> This is one of those "I have no idea why you're even bothering" projects.
> DS is a really weird thing to emulate, but I actually used Desmume for 999 and it worked great.
> 
> Why make something that someone else has already done that works great?



Wondering the same thing


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 11, 2017)

Finally an emulator that will support ALL DS games. (lolwewon'tsupportpokemonbecausewe'redicks)


----------



## NoNAND (Apr 11, 2017)

Will this be dsi enhanced


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Apr 28, 2017)

Necrobump: The actual reason for which 3 new DS emulators are being developped is because zerimus sabotaged the DS emulation scene. He sabotaged Wifi emulation in DeSmuME, sabotaged Pokémon emulation, and his emulator is utterly crap. It runs so slow that even running DraStic through BlueStacks Android emulator is faster than it. On my computer it runs slower than Dolphin at 2x native resolution.
The 3 emulators developped are:
-melonDS, by StapleButter (dev of blargSNES & lolSNES)
-medusa, by endrift
-GBE+, by Shonumi.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 28, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Necrobump: The actual reason for which 3 new DS emulators are being developped is because zerimus sabotaged the DS emulation scene. He sabotaged Wifi emulation in DeSmuME, sabotaged Pokémon emulation, and his emulator is utterly crap. It runs so slow that even running DraStic through BlueStacks Android emulator is faster than it. On my computer it runs slower than Dolphin at 2x native resolution.
> The 3 emulators developped are:
> -melonDS, by StapleButter (dev of blargSNES & lolSNES)
> -medusa, by endrift
> -GBE+, by Shonumi.



What the heck is GBE+? I never heard of that. DeSmuME hasn't been updated in a long time, either.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Apr 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What the heck is GBE+? I never heard of that. DeSmuME hasn't been updated in a long time, either.


Yeah, like mGBA/medusa, it was originally a GB/GBC/GBA emu but recently went into DS. (https://github.com/shonumi/gbe-plus) actually, SB is working mostly on accuracy. And for now, it already has basic sound emulation and decent 3D, after only 4 months of work. Oh, and it also runs MUCH faster than DeSmuME. The reason for which there haven't been any new DeSmuME updates is because the development on this emu is pretty much dead because of the main dev. The code is also pretty much a mess.
Here's melonDS' official website: http://melonds.kuribo64.net/


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 28, 2017)

You can bitch and whine all you want, but mGBA has without a doubt surpassed almost every other GBA emulator at the moment, not to mention endrift is going the portability approach, and trying to get the emulator running to as many platforms possible.
mGBA is already running on Wii, 3DS, Vita, Windows, Linux and Mac, with even an ARM build in the plans (or was it ARM dynarec?), and that's without taking into consideration the Retroarch ports of course.
The PC ports of mGBA include a lot of debugging tools really helpful for romhackers, which I have to say the No$ emulators area really tricky and hard to get going if you have zero experience with them.

With that said, endrift has a lot of knowledge about the GBA/DS hardware, and I have total faith that this DS emulator will be one of the best DS emulators out there some time down the road.
You can shove your Desmume and No$GBA up your ass for all I care, but I know this will become something exceptional.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Apr 28, 2017)

@ShadowOne333 Yeah, I know, that's what I was saying. Basically, I think that the biggest weakness of DeSmuSHIT is that it relies at 100% on the CPU no matter what you do. As a result, II just tested the latest build, and basically I get 23fps on Super Mario 64 DS on the bloody title screen. Yes, the title screen. And with JIT recompiler at maximum speed. I call that utterly crap.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 28, 2017)

So is this worthy of replasing desemu as top NDS emulator only comparable to no$gba? Cause desemu has some bad sound i think but it also has tas tools, i like using.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Apr 28, 2017)

Very good for a first release with only an interpreter.

There's also MelonDS which is in a similar (or more advanced) state of development, it is being done by StapleButter (3ds's BlargSnes creator)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 28, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> @ShadowOne333 Yeah, I know, that's what I was saying. Basically, I think that the biggest weakness of DeSmuSHIT is that it relies at 100% on the CPU no matter what you do. As a result, II just tested the latest build, and basically I get 23fps on Super Mario 64 DS on the bloody title screen. Yes, the title screen. And with JIT recompiler at maximum speed. I call that utterly crap.


We gotta be honest, Desmume is poorly optimized.
And with Drastic being closed sourced, that leaves very few good open source options for anyone who wants to port it to another platform.
endrift surely has this in mind and I have no doubt Medusa will be accurate and with good optimizations to its code.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What the heck is GBE+? I never heard of that. DeSmuME hasn't been updated in a long time, either.



Yes and no. DeSmuME team is still developing it under GitHub regularly and they didn't release the newer version just yet.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Apr 28, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> We gotta be honest, Desmume is poorly optimized.
> And with Drastic being closed sourced, that leaves very few good open source options for anyone who wants to port it to another platform.
> endrift surely has this in mind and I have no doubt Medusa will be accurate and with good optimizations to its code.



Fun fact, if you run Drastic on an android emulator on PC it'll run better compared to using Desmume.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 28, 2017)

AtlasFontaine said:


> Fun fact, if you run Drastic on an android emulator on PC it'll run better compared to using Desmume.


Speaks leagues of just how well coded Desmume is.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Apr 28, 2017)

Even funnier fact, if you run DraStic at 2x Internal Resolution on a 2013 phone, it still runs better than DeSmuME at 1x IR on a 2016 CPU.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yes and no. DeSmuME team is still developing it under GitHub regularly and they didn't release the newer version just yet.



They're sure taking their sweet time though  


AtlasFontaine said:


> Fun fact, if you run Drastic on an android emulator on PC it'll run better compared to using Desmume.



I can run DeSmuME just fine on my PC   DraStic is all well and good, but it close sourced XD


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 28, 2017)

Hurray for optimized code!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> They're sure taking their sweet time though
> 
> 
> I can run DeSmuME just fine on my PC   DraStic is all well and good, but it close sourced XD



Mine too even thought I am on Mac!


----------



## Flame (Apr 28, 2017)

why are people bitching about another DS emulator.. more the merrier.


Pokemon Soul silver on Vita plox!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 28, 2017)

Flame said:


> why are people bitching about another DS emulator.. more the merrier.
> 
> 
> Pokemon Soul silver on Vita plox!



"Because DeSmuME is enough"  Or so they say.


----------



## zacchi4k (Jun 21, 2017)

Uhm... where do I put the BIOS file?


----------



## tiamat999 (Jun 22, 2017)

Will it run better than demume if so that alone makes it better


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 22, 2017)

tiamat999 said:


> Will it run better than demume if so that alone makes it better


It's the same person who made mGBA which is way better than vba.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 27, 2017)

Unless it's open-source and can be ported to things like Retroarch, I really don't care for this.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh great! We have 4 Nintendo DS emulator right now! 

Desmume
No$gba (support GBA, Nintendo DS, DS Lite, DSi Enhanced, DSi Ware and DSi exclusive)
melonDS
Medusa (formerly mGBA)

These emulators was OUTDATED and almost DEAD....

DuoS
iDeaS
NeonDS
DSemu
Dualis


----------



## chaoskagami (Jun 27, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Unless it's open-source and can be ported to things like Retroarch, I really don't care for this.



https://github.com/mgba-emu/mgba/tree/medusa

Or were you talking about Drastic? If so, I agree. Closed source emulators are the bane of my existence.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 27, 2017)

chaoskagami said:


> https://github.com/mgba-emu/mgba/tree/medusa
> 
> Or were you talking about Drastic? If so, I agree. Closed source emulators are the bane of my existence.


Yeah, don't get me wrong, I love the miracles DraStic has given us, but I'd love it if Exophase would release source code.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 27, 2017)

I like medusa a lot but I don't like the sound of that name at all. It should be called mDSGBA.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 27, 2017)

How about just mDS?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 27, 2017)

Jayro said:


> How about just mDS?


I guess it'd be too close to melonDS.


AsPika2219 said:


> Desmume
> No$gba (support GBA, Nintendo DS, DS Lite, DSi Enhanced, DSi Ware and DSi exclusive)
> melonDS
> Medusa (formerly mGBA)


DeSmuME runs like crap and is utter crap. No$GBA is mostly intended for developpers and debugging features, and has graphical glitches with most games.
And there's also Shonumi's GBE+.


----------

